# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous/toutes

## Evie086

Bonjour,

J'ai connu ce forum il y a plus de 10 ans maintenant ( en fait même 15 ans), cela ne me rajeunit pas  :Smile:  toute jeune à l'époque, étudiante, j'aidais avec mes petits moyens. Puis je me suis d'avantage consacrée mes études, puis ma vie pro. 

Je suis l'heureuse "Maman" d'un croisé Malinois/Labrador qui partage ma vie depuis 11 ans. Trouvé chiot dans la rue, nous avons travaillé un an avec un éducateur/comportementaliste pour lui donner ce que sa mère et sa fratrie n'a pas pu lui apprendre et de pallier aussi à ses traumatismes. J'aime tous les chiens qu'il est: du chiot intenable, insortable, au jeune chien équilibré, obéissant mais toujours filou et le "sénior" au grand coeur qu'il est aujourd'hui. Il est d'une intelligence incroyable et continue de m'épater ... C'est indéniablement le chien de ma vie. 

Nous partageons notre vie avec Pilou, lapin de 2 ans et demi et copain de jeux et de bêtise de mon chien.

Les deux s'entendent à merveille, la cohabitation se passe très bien. 

Aujourd'hui, je ne souhaite pas forcément me réinvestir pleinement dans la protection animale, mais si je peux donner un coup de pouce, ça sera avec plaisir. 

Bien à vous

----------

